# New Australian fulfillment service



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Has this place been mentioned in the forums before? Just saw it on T-shirt Island..

pistolclothing.com.au

Might be a good if anyone in Oz looking for a local Cafepress alternative.


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

35 bucks per tee(i think that is even before p&h is added) is about the same to get a CP tee made and shipped down here. they might price themselves out of the market???


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think the owner is either a member here, or I've seen the link around here somewhere before.


----------



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for pointing this site out, Jasonda. 

Yeah, BrutalTees, it does seem pricey. And they don't really give any evidence of the quality of the Ts in their FAQ, other than claiming that they are "top quality" - a brand would have been useful. Maybe it's their own, sourced from China or somewhere that can offer far cheaper blanks than we can get locally...suppose the only way to know how good the quality is is to get one, but I'd baulk at paying their prices.

Inevitable that someone was going to try a Cafepress style set-up in Australia. Interesting to see what transpires...


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I think the owner is either a member here, or I've seen the link around here somewhere before.


I seem to recall they run a lot of Google ads (I think that's how I first heard of them).


----------



## janewing (Nov 25, 2005)

Pistol are sydney based and use digital direct. Not sure of their quality, but they are very active on google (well noted!). They do offer bulk discounts, but I'm not sure they qualify as a fulfillment provider.


----------

